

Ask HN: Equity for sales people (early startup)? - mistersupreme

Hi,<p>I am in the process of building a SaaS company. The service will take me about one year to build and then I will have to maintain and support the system 24&#x2F;7 since it will be critical for my customers daily business.<p>When my service is complete I want to add a sales person that will knock on my customers door and try to sell them a subscription to my SaaS. This person have no sales education but is gifted with the ability to sell (at least I think so).<p>What is a resonably equity share for this person? since I don&#x27;t have money to pay him.<p>I am thinking about 30%, is that to low or high you think? Of course it depends on many variables that you don&#x27;t have. My hopes is to make a yearly turnover around $500k in year 2.
======
mistersupreme
The person will not quit his job, but work days of, weekends and evenings.

